
Ask HN: Anyone interested in having their Code painted (oil on canvas)? - kvanderd
I am doing a larger show in San Francisco in about 6 months (show is mid Feb) that combines programing languages and fine art. A few are underway which you can check out here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;codeartproject.com&#x2F;. If you have written code that is a bit on the poetic side and would like to be part of the show you can submit here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;codeartproject.com&#x2F;submit_code<p>All contributors are given credit for their work and I am open to other arrangements but currently do not plan to profit from the project.<p>Thanks!
======
anonbanker
blum.c by Carsten Haiztler (rasterman):

    
    
      #include <stdio.h>
      #define blowjob sex
      #define sex int
      #define joint char
      #define reefer joint
      #define froob(y) sizeof(y)
      #define smoke printf
      #define on_the_beach main
      #define suckitin(puff) {sex l;l=strlen(puff);memfrob(puff,l);}
      #define bacon 0xf
      #define eggs 0x3
      #define frubfrub(x) scanf("%i",&x)
      sex on_the_beach(sex everywhere, joint **is_good){sex *blum;joint *blimblim,
      *vendu, buttox;joint ganja[]="c\012BK\\O\012\017C\012H_^^ER\012DE]\040\000";
      reefer pot[]="bE]\012GKDS\012H_^^ER\012NE\012SE_\012BK\\O\012\040\000";
      suckitin(pot);smoke(pot);frubfrub(pot);suckitin(ganja);blimblim=(joint *)
      &buttox;blimblim+=froob(sex);vendu=blimblim;blimblim-=vendu-(joint *)
      &buttox;*(vendu-froob(sex))+=(((buttox<<1)|bacon))&eggs;blum=(sex *)blimblim;
      smoke(ganja,(*blum)&eggs);}

------
kvanderd
I have received a few submissions - Thank you. I am standing by to answer any
questions. :)

------
arsenide
No questions. This is really cool. I hope to hear about a follow-up!

